
Don’t Throw Your Day Job to Follow Your Dreams - zakum1
https://aeon.co/essays/dont-quit-your-day-job-the-benefits-of-being-a-bifurcator
======
triptych
There is nothing in this article that I could recommend. I have a day job and
try to do things on the weekend but ultimately it's very unsatisfying. As
someone turning 50 I think his advice about keeping your day job while doing
your dream work in dribs and drabs is uninspiring. You should take some risks.
Even if you fail. Every person asked on their deathbed say this. Sure keep a
day job but not before you give your dream a chance

